# Problema con Leds con sistema CAN-BUS de coche



## spirit3d88 (Mar 26, 2010)

Buenos dias,

Os expongo la situacion, quiero montar en mi coche unas lamparas de leds de 68-SMD, como las que os muestro, 
http://ukih.merchantrunglobal.com/I...5&ImageID=251&DisplaySize=400&ListingID=11133 .

De acuerdo, la cuestion es la siguiente, al hacer el consumo minimo de 3 a 5 Watios de consumo el vehiculo no me detecta " fallo de luz fundida ", pero al no hacer el consumo correspondiente de amperaje, el coche detecta fallo y apaga la lampara, la enciende durante 1 segundo y la apaga.

De acuerdo, viendo que era por falta de consumo, busqué una resistencia, " 10W 4Ω7JW " Ceramicas. 

Cuando la interpongo, efectivamente, la lampara enciende y no da fallo de ninguna clase, pero, tengo miedo por la temperatura que coje.

Tendría que medirla pero esque en cuestion de .. aproximadamente 5 segundos o así se pondrá a unos 80º o 100º y pico grados. 

Entonces quería preguntar ¿Es normal este tipo de temperatura?,

¿Hay alguna otra alternativa que me dé este resultado que no se caliente?, me han comentado que con " Choques " o con " Diodos Zener " ¿es posible conseguir lo mismo que hace la resistencia, sin cojer temperatura?

Un grato saludo a todos, y espero que podais echarme una mano.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2010)

Claro es normal que eso ocurra, es la ECU la que esta detectando menor consumo de lo esperado y como tienes esa funcion de foco fundido, se corta y prende, etc.. con la R en paralelo (shunt) una rama se ira por la R y otra por los leds.

Para que baje la temperatura, debes aumentar logicamente la superfice de la R llevala a 20 o 30watt aunque no lo necesite, de ese modo en toda la superfice va a repartir la misma temperatura, obteniendo mayor disipacion por ende, menor temperatura..

No es grato que por un cambio de esos, el vehiculo tome fuego..

Algunas lamparas leds ya vienen compensadas para ese tipo de ECU's


----------



## spirit3d88 (Mar 26, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Claro es normal que eso ocurra, es la ECU la que esta detectando menor consumo de lo esperado y como tienes esa funcion de foco fundido, se corta y prende, etc.. con la R en paralelo (shunt) una rama se ira por la R y otra por los leds.
> 
> Para que baje la temperatura, debes aumentar logicamente la superfice de la R llevala a 20 o 30watt aunque no lo necesite, de ese modo en toda la superfice va a repartir la misma temperatura, obteniendo mayor disipacion por ende, menor temperatura..
> 
> ...



Yo lo que tengo son 2 resistencias iguales, las puedo poner juntas para que hagan esa funcion??

A mi me aconsejaron las siguientes resistencias de 50W que disiparian mejor el calor.

Pienso que es una buena opcion.

No suelo llevarlas todos los dias encendidas.

Mi vehiculo es un Mercedes C W204 modelo actual, y se accionan los antinieblas, cuando se abre el vehiculo en un garaje, y se utiliza como luz de giro, y donde vivo no suele haber mucha niebla.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2010)

Y si cuanto mas grande los Watts mas disipa. De cuantos watts es la lampara original? yo tengo un w168.


----------



## spirit3d88 (Mar 26, 2010)

La lampara original es de 55Watios, un muchacho me dijo lo siguiente, cuando se lo comenté de que iba a pasarlas a leds.

*" Si la lampara fuera de 55wat la resistencia sera de 100wat 6r8 ohm "*

¿¿Esto es correcto??


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2010)

Y es un R paralelo, hay que ver que caracteristicas tiene la de led..


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 26, 2010)

No, deberias ir probando con diferentes valores hasta encontrar el adecuado que no indique fallo de lampara, y con 60W-70W suficiente. Una R de 100W es un desperdicio y es caro.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2010)

En lugar de adivinar, se puede calcular.. si es cierto que con 5watt deja de detectar foco fundido, entonces con una corriente de 0.5 Amp es suficiente serian 24 ohms la R shunt. Si la suma de las ramas fuera de 1 amp maximo estamos en 12 watt. Con 20 a 30 watt deberia estar tibia/fria..


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 26, 2010)

> si es cierto que con 5watt deja de detectar foco fundido


Y eso justamente es lo que hay que averiguar... a partir de ahi se determina la potencia de la resistencia.


----------



## spirit3d88 (Mar 26, 2010)

Entonces ¿que me aconsejais comprar para ir probando?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2010)

"24 ohms la R shunt. Si la suma de las ramas fuera de 1 amp maximo estamos en 12 watt. Con 20 a 30 watt deberia estar tibia/fria.."

En criollo basico seria una Resistencia  de +/-  24 ohm x 30 watt ya que 24 ohm no creo que exista (al menos por aca) debe haber 22 ohm


----------



## mrmarkus (Abr 21, 2011)

Llevo años y años intalando equipos de xenon... mismo problema... la resistencia que aparece en la foto es un resistencia diseñada para esta aplicacion, no dejarla cerca de plastico ni de cables (por siaca) pero en un auto lo puedes colocar al lado del radiador... 0 problema. lo otro hay sistemas que son resistidos y otros que son capasitivos. todo depende del año del vehiculo


----------



## saintoner (Feb 29, 2012)

elBrujo. soy de mexico y tengo un problema parecido en este caso es la direccional, hace un par de meses coloque unos leds ami direccional pero el problema es el parpadeo muy rapido debido ala detencion de foco fundido..

aqui en mexico que me recomiendas comprar.. que tipo de resistencia en paralelo le puedo poner ?

necesito quemar como minimo 5w 

Saludos


----------



## Andiamo (Ago 1, 2012)

Si desmontas con cuidado el casquillo, veras que por debajo del circuito posiblemente tengas el dibujo de un Mb6s Puente rectificador 0.37e, si lo tiene le sueldas uno  y ya no has de poner la resistencia ni estar preocupado por el calentamiento. te quitará el Fallo y la confort no será capaz de saber si es led o bombilla ya que consume 500mA mas que suficiente.

P21w  minimo 400mA
luz de posición 160 mA


----------

